# Dovetail edge jointing



## takamineman (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anyone tried to edge joint using dovetails? I was making my wife a cutting board and saw one built using dovetails and thought I'd give it a shot. I tried several different configurations in my jig, but never could get it right. for some reason my tails were always fatter than the pins, and I don't understand why. I'm new to dovetailing, and I'm sure it's just something I'm missing. Could yall help me out?


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

takamineman said:


> Has anyone tried to edge joint using dovetails? I was making my wife a cutting board and saw one built using dovetails and thought I'd give it a shot. I tried several different configurations in my jig, but never could get it right. for some reason my tails were always fatter than the pins, and I don't understand why. I'm new to dovetailing, and I'm sure it's just something I'm missing. Could yall help me out?


I just got done refinishing a cedar chest from 1926. That was all dovetails on the edge glue. It is the strongest parts of the chest.
I know Delta's dovetail jig has the ability to set up for what you want to do. After I am done with these shelves I am doing I am looking to make something using the jig to make the dovetails for 
the edge glueing.


----------

